# Schleie



## BoernOut (10. Oktober 2000)

Hi,
Wenn jemand eine schöne Idde sucht, wie man Schliee zubereiten kann soll mir einfach mailen!!!!!!!
Es ist ein Rezept für Schleie im Bratfolie!!!
Ein Kollege hat dieses Rezept mal ausprobiert und ich durfte Testen.
Mein Fazit: Echt lecker für ne Schleie!!!!!cu,
BoernOut


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Oktober 2000)

Ich habe jetzt eine Schleie geräuchert gegessen, war echt klasse. Man unterstellt dem Fisch ja teilweise einen "Muzellgeschmack" nach Karpfenart. Ist aber alles eine Sache der Zubereitung.


----------



## BoernOut (30. Oktober 2000)

hi chesterich kann dir nur zustimmen.
Richtig zubreitet ist schleie gar nicht mal so übel. Besser als ihr ruf.
Mail mir bitte doch mal das rezept zu.thx
BoernOut


----------



## Radi (30. Oktober 2000)

Hi Leute!!
Wenn Ihr den Fisch mind. 1 Stunde vor der Zubereitung in gesätigtes Salzwasser legt,
schmeckt er nie nach "mutzeln" oder wie das Ding heisst.
Man kann Ihn zubereiten wie man will, ich bevorzuge Altbiersoße.
Radi


----------



## BoernOut (20. November 2000)

hi, radierzähl mal bitte mehr über die altbiersosse.
das ist mir neu.
MFG
BoernOut


----------



## Schulti (20. November 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Für eine Schleie schmeiß ich jeden weg!!!
Nein ehrlich, Die Schleie steht bei mir mit dem Zander auf gleichem Level!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## d.hinze (4. Juni 2005)

*Schleie stinkt???*

Hallo Leute |wavey: , 

habe gerade eine Schleie (ca 6 Stunden tot, seitdem im Wasser gelegen) von meinem Nachbarn bekommen |supergri , der fängt nur und verwertet nicht #q . Nun hatte ich noch nie das Glück eine zu fangen und zu schlemmen :c . Nun ja, als ich diese ausnehmen wollte, stieg mir ein ziemlich unangenehmer Geruch in die Nase :v . Kann ein Herzstich auch die Galle verletzen#c? Ist mir jedenfalls noch nie passiert #d . Ich nehme mal an, daher kommt dieser Geruch. Oder " duften " alle Schleien innen extrem anders als Aale, Barsche oder Plötzen|kopfkrat? Na ja, wenn das aber passiert ist,(dass die Galle verletzt wurde) kann ich den Fisch dann noch weiterverwerten ;+ ? Oder lieber entsorgen :c ? Und sollte ich ihn weiter verwerten können, muß beim filetieren etwas besonderes beachtet werden #c ? Meine Aale habe ich immer geräuchert und Barsche und Plötzen waren zum filetieren immer zu klein:c . Kochfisch ist noch nicht so mein Gebiet#d , möchte erst mal mit brutzeln anfangen. (angle erst seit 3 Jahren)
Im Internet habe ich zwar viele Rezepte gefunden, aber keine leicht verständliche, eventuell sogar bebilderte Anleitung zum filetieren |evil: . Für eure Hilfe schon mal vielen Dank. Petri Heil und dicke Fische. 

mfg Dieter


----------



## muddyliz (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schleie*



> ca 6 Stunden tot, seitdem im Wasser gelegen


 Die kannst du entsorgen. Bei dem Wetter ist die längst hinüber.
Generell gilt: Sind die Kiemen schön rot => essbar. Sind die Kiemen blass oder gar weiß => entsorgen.


----------



## Kalle25 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schleie*

Falls Du demnächst wieder Schleien bekommst, mach ein wenig Pfeffer und Salz auf duie Haut und leg in die Bauchhöhle ein ordentliches Stück Kräuterbutter. Dann in Alufolie einschlagen und ab damit auf den Grill für ca. 10-12 Minuten. Die Zeit hängt von der Größe der Schleie und auch von der Hitze des Grills ab.
Guten Appetit


----------



## d.hinze (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schleie*

Sch... 


auf die Kiemen habe ich #q natürlich nicht geachtet#q #q . Aber gestern so zu 16:00 Uhr hat meine Bude so gestunken... da habe ich das Prachtstück von mir aus entsorgt. Danach mußte ich erstmal ans Wasser Frust abangeln, ausser einer Plötze und vielen Ukeleis war aber nichts. @ muddyliz: Danke #h , meine Fänge (ausser Aale) versorge ich meist schon immer am Wasser, also lass ich mal demnächst die Finger von mitgebrachten Fischen #6 . @ Kalle25: Danke für das Rezept #h , mit den Angaben kann ich schon was anfangen #6 . Fehlen nur noch die Fische |supergri . 

mfg Dieter


----------

